# Power tool for turning existing mulch



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

I have many mulch areas in my yard, as well as an approximately 4' wide x 120 yards+ perimeter border of mulch between my grass and woods. I currently have a Garden weasel, which works pretty well, but it will take a few weekends of manual labor, so I figured there is likely a better tool out there to speed up the process. I'm in need of the full gambit of power yard tools, so I've been eyeing up the Stihl Kombi system and getting a bed redefiner, brush cutter, weed wacker, and maybe the cultivator...the latter being the one I think would fit the bill for turning/cultivating the mulch beds after weeding/preening and before top dressing them/re-preening.

Sound like a good plan or am I overlooking anything? Like maybe using the Kombi cultivator is a bad idea?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Interesting idea for sure - be sure and keep us posted on what you figure out!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

You will never regret purchasing the Stihl Kombi. Whatever you do, get the biggest motor - KM 131. That way you never have a question of whether you have enough power.

I have:
String trimmer attachment 
Straight edger attachment 
Bed redefiner
Pole saw attachment with extension

The tiller attachment you reference was made for turning mulch.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks guys!

@Ecks from Tex excellent! Good info on the KM 131 too! How do you feel the weight is of the Kombi units? That was the only thing that seemed like it would get tiring pretty quickly but I figure the shoulder strap/harness should make it bearable. I've read the Kombi is overkill for weekly weed wacking duties, but I'd rather have an all in one machine to maintain than multiples. For the most part, people have really liked their Kombi units!


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I have been eying the Kombi 131r, and the 130 battery power head. I haven't decided between the two yet, but I feel like the versatility the system you can't go wrong.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> You will never regret purchasing the Stihl Kombi. Whatever you do, get the biggest motor - KM 131. That way you never have a question of whether you have enough power.
> 
> I have:
> String trimmer attachment
> ...


+1 on the Stihl Kombi :thumbup:

I have the KM130 and it's about 8 years old and still going strong without any issues.

I have:
Straight String Trimmer attachment
Straight edger attachment
Straight Landscape Blade attachment(aftermarket)
Power Sweep attachment


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

NewLawnJon said:


> I have been eying the Kombi 131r, and the 130 battery power head. I haven't decided between the two yet, but I feel like the versatility the system you can't go wrong.


I have a couple battery powered tools from EGO which are great for about 15 minutes before they die. I'm sure Stihl has looked at the battery issue closer to power those kind of attachments but it still makes me question if electric can do what needs to be done without having to stop and wait for a recharge. I had to get gas powered to replace the EGO tools because they just can't do what I need without recharging every 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Clover13 said:


> I have a couple battery powered tools from EGO which are great for about 15 minutes before they die. I'm sure Stihl has looked at the battery issue closer to power those kind of attachments but it still makes me question if electric can do what needs to be done without having to stop and wait for a recharge. I had to get gas powered to replace the EGO tools because they just can't do what I need without recharging every 15-20 minutes.


I can do all my trimming (Landscape Blade), edging and blowing on a single charge with even the small 2.5Ah Ego battery, but agree gas powered would be the only way to go for 3/4 acre.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Ware said:


> Clover13 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a couple battery powered tools from EGO which are great for about 15 minutes before they die. I'm sure Stihl has looked at the battery issue closer to power those kind of attachments but it still makes me question if electric can do what needs to be done without having to stop and wait for a recharge. I had to get gas powered to replace the EGO tools because they just can't do what I need without recharging every 15-20 minutes.
> ...


Line trimming grass isn't bad. Weeds eat it up. Hedge trimming is good though. The leaf blower is what prompted me to go right to the most powerful Husqvarna backpack blower after I tried to do a fall cleanup with two EGO batteries cycling on a charger. It's hours of work with the Husqvarna. The EGO would have taken days. With that said I do like the EGO for quick tasks and not having to fire up a gas engine. So it certainly has its uses. My one charger died though. Fortunately the batteries are ok.

I live on 5 acres total so the brush cutting will be very much needed. I think gas is the smart move.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

With a big area do you have a tractor?


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

I do, I got a Kubota B2650 this past fall. It's awesome. I'm on the fence about getting a mid mount mower for it vs going another direction.

I thought about an implement for tilling but I'd only be able to use it on that 120 yard stretch. I think putting the money towards a Kombi would be more flexible and allow me to do far more


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Clover13 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> excellent! Good info on the KM 131 too! How do you feel the weight is of the Kombi units? That was the only thing that seemed like it would get tiring pretty quickly but I figure the shoulder strap/harness should make it bearable. I've read the Kombi is overkill for weekly weed wacking duties, but I'd rather have an all in one machine to maintain than multiples. For the most part, people have really liked their Kombi units!


It's not overkill.

It's not too heavy. Are there lighter? Sure. But I can easily flip it over and move it around without issue. The only time it gets too heavy is when I have the pole saw and attachment; then I have to carry it with the harness, which is exactly what stihl intended.

The benefits far outweigh the costs. You have a single engine to maintain and an attachment for virtually every lawn application you can dream. And, you get commercial quality with every attachment.

I had to go through a lot of mistakes before I went all in on the Stihl KombiSystem. Now, if I were to do that again, I'd buy the system even before I upgraded my mower. It's that vital, especially when you have larger property and other landscaping needs.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Clover13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys!
> ...


Yes, agree for sure. I hate buying a tool and it not fitting the bill then having to upgrade and sell the old one. I'd rather just go all in with the right stuff from the start. Glad I have forums like this to ask questions and learn! :thumbup:


----------

